# Vixie's First Litter



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

Hiya here is my first litter. Mum is a self Chocolate, Dad is unknown.

Here is the babies from day 1 to day 12.

Born 06/10/2014


3 days old another litter just been born in there too


4 days old


5 days old


7 days old


9 days old


Today 12 days old


----------



## totalreject (Sep 8, 2014)

I like how you have pictures showing how they develop


----------



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanx, i get a bit picture obsessed lol so always am able to show people their little mousey's development from birth till they take them home


----------

